# FR: Il leur en a coûté 230 euros



## cjf85

Bonjour,
I was wondering if you could tell me why the 'en' is used in this sentence?
il leur en a coûté 230 euros

 is it ' it has cost them 230 euros' - so the en is used as it should be be coûter à

Thank you for any help and advice

Clare


----------



## Maître Capello

The _en_ refers to the thing being bought, or rather to the reason for the paying.


> *Pour échapper à une poursuite pénale*, il leur *en* a coûté 230 euros


----------



## jemqiu

Oui, *en *means the things u bought, it can be ticket/clother/pans/furniture or others.
But i think it should be: Il *lui * en a coûté 230 euros.(it costs him 230euros)??? anyone could help to explain?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Il *lui* en a coûté 230 euros._ = It has cost *him/her* 230 euros.
_Il *leur* en a coûté 230 euros._ = It has cost *them* 230 euros.


----------



## annesophiemg

Hi cfg85,
your sentence seems wrong to me.
For example: 
*Le balai* a coûté *au couple* 230 euros 
*Il* (le balai) *leur* (au couple) a coûté 230 euros.

There should be no "en" in this sentence.


----------



## Maître Capello

annesophiemg said:


> your sentence seems wrong to me. […] There should be no "en" in this sentence.


It is correct though. 

_Il leur en a coûté 230 euros._


----------



## sound shift

Looking at posts 5) and 6), I wonder if the "en" is optional here.


----------



## cjf85

sound shift said:


> Looking at posts 5) and 6), I wonder if the "en" is optional here.


 Thank you all so much for your help, I read it in an article and just wondered why the "en" as if I was writing that sentence I wouldn't have added it. Would the "en" be optional for style? 
Thank you all again 
cjf


----------



## Maître Capello

sound shift said:


> I wonder if the "en" is optional here.


It all depends on the context, but when the subject is impersonal as in our example, that _en_ is *not* optional.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I have never been able to understand the use of _en_ with coûter. Sometimes, it seems simply to be part of an idiomatic expression as in _quoi qu'il en coûte._ The pronoun _en_ normally replaces a phrase beginning with _de_, so I don't see how it can replace _pour échapper à une poursuite pénale_ as in no. 2. What would it replace in _Il leur en a coûté 230 euros ?_ Can someone explain this to me once and for all? I imagine all anglophones have trouble with this use of _en_.


----------



## Zack.PA

Bonjour, 

Je mettrais pas de "en" si je ne donne aucune raison.

_Je me suis mal garé hier, ça m'*en* a coûté 75€. = Ca m'a coûté 75€ *DU *fait de me garer n'importe comment._
_Le balai leur a coûté 200€ _(cher payé le balai...) : je ne mettrais pas de EN ici.
Mais
_Mon neveu est venu chez moi hier et m'a cassé mon balai, ça m'*en* a coûté 200€_ (pour en acheter un autre) [=de ce fait].



Charlie Parker said:


> so I don't see how it can replace _pour échapper à une poursuite pénale_ as in no. 2.


*Pour échapper à une poursuite pénale, il leur en a coûté 230 euros
*
Effectivement, quand on lit cette phrase, et qu'on a pas un contexte en tête, on a l'impression qu'elle va un peu vite.
Le en renvoie bien à un "DE" qui est implicite ici mais s'il pourrait y avoir "poursuite pénale" c'est qu'il y a eu un fait "interdit" qui a été commis... et donc pour que la phrase soit complète, je dirais : 

_{J'ai commis un fait interdit}, ça m'en a coûté 230€ pour échapper à une poursuite pénale. _ = _Ca m'a coûté 230€ de commettre ce fait interdit, ce que j'ai payé pour échapper aux poursuites pénales (car ça aurait pu me couter moins)._


----------



## Micia93

comme annesophiemg (poste 5), je ne mettrais pas de "en"
=> ce balai leur a coûté 230€, il leur a coûté 230€
=> je me suis mal garée hier, ça m'a coûté 75€ (même s'il y a un rapport de cause à effet, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de rajouter "en" non plus)
en revanche, si on utilise l'impersonnel "il", il faut "en" (voir Maître Capello poste 9) et je pense que la confusion vient de "il" :
ce balai leur a coûté 230€, il (le balai) leur a coûté 230€
mais "il (tournure impersonnelle) leur en a coûté cher cette fois là!"


----------



## Zack.PA

Je ne le mettrais pas non plus, mais son usage là n'est pas incorrect selon moi.
Edit : il ne faut pas oublier que la question initiale était "pourquoi il y a un* en *là?"


----------



## Nicomon

> Pour échapper à une poursuite pénale, il leur en a coûté 230 euros


 Perso, j'aurais dit :  _Pour échapper à une poursuite pénale, ils ont dû payer 230 euros.   
_Ou l'inverse :   _Ils ont dû payer 230 $ pour... pénale.

_Sinon je dirais :_ Cela leur a coûté 230 euros pour...

_Pourquoi faire compliqué ? Suffit de contourner la forme impersonnelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Charlie Parker said:


> The pronoun _en_ normally replaces a phrase beginning with _de_


_Normally_ doesn't mean _always_.  Here _en_ can be thought to mean _au sujet de cela, à cause de cela_.


Zack.PA said:


> Je mettrais pas de "en" si je ne donne aucune raison.


Le _en_ ne représente pas forcément une « raison » ; il fait simplement référence à ce qui vient d'être mentionné.

_J'ai acheté une jolie veste. Il _(impersonnel)_ m'*en* a coûté 230 euros._ ← _En_ se rapporte au fait d'acheter cette veste.
_Pour échapper à une poursuite pénale, il leur *en* a coûté 230 euros._ ← _En_ fait référence au but d'échapper à la poursuite pénale.



Zack.PA said:


> Effectivement, quand on lit cette phrase, et  qu'on a pas un contexte en tête, on a l'impression qu'elle va un peu  vite.


Que voulez-vous dire par « elle va un peu vite » ?


----------



## Zack.PA

Maître Capello said:


> _*1)*J'ai acheté une jolie veste. Il _(impersonnel)_ m'*en* a coûté 230 euros._ ← _En_ se rapporte au fait d'acheter cette veste.
> _*2)*Pour échapper à une poursuite pénale, il leur *en* a coûté 230 euros._ ← _En_ fait référence au but d'échapper à la poursuite pénale.



Comme je l'avais dit  dans mon message, la phrase *2)* va, pour moi, un peu vite car pour moi le EN ne se rapporte pas à "l'échappement de la poursuite", mais plutôt à quelque chose de non explicite (mais évident) qui coûte(rait) quelque chose. Pour moi les choses se passent ainsi, dans la chronologie de celui qui dit ça :
_- J'ai fait une bêtise qui aurait pu me trainer en justice.
- J'ai du payer 230€ pour échapper à une poursuite pénale
_
- Il m a coûté 230€ (d'amende/de frais/de composition pénale/de quelque chose) POUR échapper ... = Il m'en a coûté...
OU
- Au final, ça m'a coûté 230€ d'avoir commis cette bêtise (notamment pour échapper...)= Il m'en a coûté...


Dans la phrase *1)*, le EN, à mon oreille, et en accord avec les règles de grammaire que j'ai, EN ne se rapporte pas à la veste mais bien "au fait tout entier d'avoir voulu une jolie veste et d'être allé jusqu'au bout de mon action".
Cette phrase aurait ainsi, pour moi, le même sens que :
Je voulais ma jolie veste à tout prix, ça m'en a coûté 230€.

Après, je vous l'accorde, l'information à l'oreille est la même, l'aventure ayant coûté le prix de la veste dans le premier cas, et la composition pénale ayant (peut-être) coûté le prix de la bêtise... mais pour moi ça ne veut pas dire que grammaticalement, ce EN se rapporte à l'objet en lui même.

Donc, et pour répondre aussi à Nicomon indirectement : Non, je ne mettrais pas de EN à ces phrases que je tournerais autrement, mais si ON devait mettre un EN quelque part, et pour répondre à sa question initiale, c'est comme ça que je le comprendrais.

EDIT :  {
J'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver une bonne référence de grammaire, en attendant j'ai ça :
Les pronoms EN et Y
D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une référence d'un livre/site exhaustif de grammaire française, je suis preneur, pour revoir ma copie.
}


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde de vous être donné autant de mal pour essayer d'expliquer tout ça. Pour les anglophones, ce n'est pas évident.


----------



## Nicomon

Zack.PA said:


> Donc, et pour répondre aussi à Nicomon indirectement : Non, je ne mettrais pas de EN à ces phrases que je tournerais autrement, mais si ON devait mettre un EN quelque part, et pour répondre à sa question initiale, c'est comme ça que je le comprendrais.


 Ben... je ne posais pas vraiment de question.  En tant que francophone, je connais le sens de « _il m'en a coûté_ ».  Tout ce que je dis c'est que je préfère contourner la forme impersonnelle.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je viens de tomber sur un autre exemple dans la revue _L'actualité _: 





> L'Ontario s'est toujours méfié de l'électricité du Québec. « C'est très curieux quand on y songe :..., ils importent tout, le gaz, le pétrole,..., mais ils n'acceptent pas d'importer de l'énerge électrique, même s'il leur en coûte plus cher d'en produire »...


 À mon avis, ce n'est pas la peine de se creuser les méninges pour trouver l'explication du pronom _en. _J'aime bien l'idée de JClaudeK n°5 dans ce fil. 





> "_il lui *en *coûte" est une forme plutôt littéraire (§6)_
> avec une signification légèrement différente de_ "ce que cela coûte". _Pour moi, cela implique la notion de "faire des sacrifices" et /ou (dans certains contextes) "faire qc. avec réticence ".


----------

